# Drake Manor is ready for the party



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

We are doing a movie night party in the garage this Sat, But first they must walk my trail to get there.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great. That is a huge amount of fog you have there!:devil:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks like fun...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_"Welcome to my trampoline," said the spider to the fly..._

...ya just gotta love the classics.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, Rev!! Great job, How many blue lights did you use to get such a great tone? They look to be very far back or you have hidden them well.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks !!!!*



turtle2778 said:


> LOL, Rev!! Great job, How many blue lights did you use to get such a great tone? They look to be very far back or you have hidden them well.


Thank's to all. I only use one blue light and its attach about 12' height to the safety inclosure bar on the trampoline, its sitting back only about 10'. Whats neat is my boy got a new Nikon D70 camera with all the goodies but it took the blue pic in total darkness without the flash.....how cool and amazing. He set the exposure time to stay open for 30 seconds to gather anuff light . Oh it looks even better once I light the Tiki Torches too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's reaaly cool! You did an Excellant Job!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job
you have a closeup of the tall guy?
cool lighting


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice work! That fog machine really cranks!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*My 8' Man-Wolf*



Lilly said:


> Great Job
> you have a closeup of the tall guy?
> cool lighting[/QUOT Thanks again, you mean my pride and joy 8' tall MAN-WOLF. Yeah he was fun to make.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*And a few more pics here.*

This is the trail they have to walk to get to garage theatre tonight, oh and we'll have 6 actors hiding about and its about as long as a football field. Creepy huh ? You'll also notice a leafblower in the attic for high energy startle's.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Ok,ok a few more....lol !*


----------

